# Miriael Sabathiel (and Chaos Sisters)



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Is there anything else about her besides the short story "The Invitation" or anything else about sisters of battle falling to chaos. I'm just a bit curious since there seems to be little info about this. For those who don't know Miriael Sabathiel is *suppose* to be the only sister who fell to chaos.


----------



## Lord Lucius (Sep 18, 2008)

if so shes in my ec army:biggrin:
haventread anything about her


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Lord Lucius said:


> if so shes in my ec army:biggrin:
> haventread anything about her


Well she does worship Slannesh. So I wouldn't see a problem with her being in your army besides the fact that there are no rules for her. Although there are few cards based on her in the Warhammer 40k card game.


----------



## Ardias26 (Sep 26, 2008)

you cant really make chaos sisters though, unless your exceptionally good at converting metal models, which I'm not!!!


----------



## Lord Lucius (Sep 18, 2008)

yeah it was hard,I convertrd a SOB into a noise marine,


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Lord Lucius said:


> yeah it was hard,I convertrd a SOB into a noise marine,


Sweet, do you have any pictures of it? Cause I would really like to see it!


----------



## Micklez (Nov 22, 2008)

Hate to commit (the forbidden art of) threadomancy but i was wondering if anyone has any information about this subject???


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Micklez said:


> Hate to commit (the forbidden art of) threadomancy but i was wondering if anyone has any information about this subject???


There is very little info on her. Yet I did managed to find this which has a story about her if you follow the link:

http://www.emperorschildren.net/wiki/index.php?title=Characters:Miriael_Sabathiel


----------



## Fangio (Nov 23, 2008)

I don't think she is the only Sister to fall to chaos. In the first Daemonifuge, there is a sister there, who tries to assassinate Stern. She was having a sexual relationship with the navigator and unless my memory fails also was a pawn of slaanesh.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

And the Chaos Sisters from Cain's Last Stand, although they didn't willingly fall to Chaos, I doubt the Inquisition makes that distinction.


----------



## Micklez (Nov 22, 2008)

Dirge Eterna said:


> And the Chaos Sisters from Cain's Last Stand, although they didn't willingly fall to Chaos, I doubt the Inquisition makes that distinction.


While i havnt read the book, i heard a spoiler that in the end they were good and did some suiside sacrifice thingy that protected Cain or something along those lines.

Cheers for the quick reply

P.S. Also there was a little confession in one of the Grey Knight books where Sisters are fighting the GK (damned inquisitors) but when they both realised that they were both loyal the Cannoness makes a confession that some sisters do fall.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Well the Inquisition does try to cover these things up. In fact I heard that just saying Miriael name is punishable by death. Unlike other sisters she willing fell to chaos. Also Micklez do you have the name of that book. I want to read it cause falling can mean several different things.


----------



## BloodCri (Mar 19, 2010)

From what I understand, Miriael is indeed the only sister that fell to chaos. This either means she is the only sister who willingly and consciously gave herself over to chaos, or the other stories aren't cannon according to GW.

Even so, just because there is a huge lack of information on her, some things can be assumed. Like she probably is extraordinarily high ranked seeing as slaanesh would probably flaunt her around like a trophy. Well you know what i mean.


----------



## Belthazor Aurellius (Jan 16, 2009)

So, why doesn't GW divulge much on this one fallen Sister of Slaanesh?


----------



## Cruor99 (Mar 11, 2009)

Belthazor Aurellius said:


> So, why doesn't GW divulge much on this one fallen Sister of Slaanesh?


I think the obvious would be something aking to this:

"Sisters fallen to chaos? Must be slaanesh!"

Queue a lot of tentacle rape.


----------



## Coder59 (Aug 23, 2009)

Cruor99 said:


> I think the obvious would be something aking to this:
> 
> "Sisters fallen to chaos? Must be slaanesh!"
> 
> Queue a lot of tentacle rape.


Lets just hope the Weeaboos never find out about her.


----------



## BloodCri (Mar 19, 2010)

Coder59 said:


> Lets just hope the Weeaboos never find out about her.


Amen to that. btw does anyone know where it actually says anything about Miriael? Where was the initial information about her gotten? A codex? If so, which one. I'd imagine it wouldn't be much info but i've skimmed both the sisters and the Witch Hunters codexes and haven't found any info. If its in there I missed it.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

and when A Sister falls then we really are in the shit....i guess slaanesh just knows what buttons to push


----------



## Kettu (Nov 20, 2007)

And thus, whilst I enjoy BL, I have never considered them cannon.

In the 2nd Edition codex Sisters of Battle it makes it clear that there was only ever one Sister to fall.

They don't go into details but I think that they may have intended at one stage to make her a chaos special character.

She was later detailed in an old card game. The name of which and the company I can't remember.

This was the cannon until Daemonifuge came along (Of which I understand the author once said he didn't stick to the established cannon as much as he should have) and then the rest of BL sparse few pickings of Sisters and how in over half of them they have the Sisters go for Chaos.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Well..... you could argue that the codices are simply propaganda and that what BL produces is "reality". Not the best but it would do.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Kettu said:


> And thus, whilst I enjoy BL, I have never considered them cannon.
> 
> In the 2nd Edition codex Sisters of Battle it makes it clear that there was only ever one Sister to fall.
> 
> ...


That _is_ Miriael Sabathiel. She is the one sister to have fallen to Chaos with a hundred percent certainly. The rest is subject to debate. For example, the Sisters in Cain's Last Stand were under the influence of a hypnotic spell, and upon being exposed to Jurgen, went nuts and killed themselves. So it's hard to say that they embraced Chaos.

As to Codex fluff vs BL fluff on Chaos SoB, my stance is that its very rare for a sister to fall and that it's something that SoB prefer to keep hidden. Unfortunately, Miriael's actions, whatever they were, were so great that they couldn't conceal it. There could be other fallen sisters, but who's crimes were concealed up by the sisters.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

Micklez said:


> While i havnt read the book, i heard a spoiler that in the end they were good and did some suiside sacrifice thingy that protected Cain or something along those lines.
> 
> Cheers for the quick reply
> 
> P.S. Also there was a little confession in one of the Grey Knight books where Sisters are fighting the GK (damned inquisitors) but when they both realised that they were both loyal the Cannoness makes a confession that some sisters do fall.


i read that one too think it was the first ben counter book on the GK but as i am in the proces of moving and packed them away i can't remember which one it is


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Gray Knights..... Oddly enough.


----------



## Alhom (Aug 17, 2012)

Sorry to dig up this topic, but I read The Invitation about the only one fallen sister and I would like to know where do you take her history?

I've all the Codices but I can't find the page that mentioned her, can you help me please? Cause on this site the pages aren't good, I've already checked.
http://warhammer40k.wikia.com/wiki/Miriael_Sabathiel


----------



## Over Two Meters Tall! (Nov 1, 2010)

Is there anything in the fluff about why the SOBs are so seemingly invulnerable to Chaos relatively? I had no idea, obviously, but would think that the Ordo Malleus would have become an entirely female institution by 40K if they could achieve that level of resistance to corruption.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Necrosis said:


> Is there anything else about her besides the short story "The Invitation" or anything else about sisters of battle falling to chaos. I'm just a bit curious since there seems to be little info about this. For those who don't know Miriael Sabathiel is *suppose* to be the only sister who fell to chaos.


I think this gets tossed about a bit and here's my point of view on it all:

Mirieal Sabathiel is the first, and to date only Sisters to fully, and consciously CHOOSE to side with Chaos.

This is not to say Sisters haven't been pawns of Chaos in the past. They've been tricked, manipulated, outright possessed, and even forced into the service of Chaos, but that isn't falling to Chaos in the sense most people consider, instead it's more like forced servitude, and just about every Sister that can rebel against these circumstances will.

Part of what keeps the Sisters from giving into the lures and temptations of Chaos I think is part of what makes them Sisters. These just aren't any woman from anywhere, these are women who meet incredibly high standards in every aspect of what it means to be a Adepta Sororitas. It's because of this they have such a high resistance to chaos, because they are on the fall end of the bell curve.

Hell because they don't have a lethal manner of indoctrinating new members (Space Marines) this means that they can be even more selective than the Astartes chapters. Needless to say, this means that when you deal with a Sister, you're dealing with an elite warrior whose hardened mind and iron clad faith is strong enough to turn away even the most potent temptations.

The one who didn't? Obviously she was into dubstep. :grin:


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

I think what makes sisters more resistant to chaos then say a space marine if the fact they are raised and trained from birth. A space marine is taken at the age of his teens (by then chaos may have already tainted them).


----------



## Alhom (Aug 17, 2012)

Thank a lot for your answers and explications!
It's good to mention the fact that Mrs Sabathiel has choosen the Chaos and be corrupted by it.

But like Necrosis answered me in PM, the only source of that Sister is the Codex V2 of Sisters of Battle, nothing more (and The Invitation).

So I don't understand how wikia can write so many stuff about her with so few informations...


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Some of it is wake, like her corrupting black templars and an entire missions of sisters.


----------



## Alhom (Aug 17, 2012)

Necrosis said:


> Some of it is wake.


Sorry, but my english is not perfect so I don't understand this expression.
You mean the guy invented the fact the Black Templars's corruption?


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Alhom said:


> Sorry, but my english is not perfect so I don't understand this expression.
> You mean the guy invented the fact the Black Templars's corruption?


Sorry, that was a spelling mistake. I meant to say fake. Yes, the guy did invent that. When checking a source make sure you compare it to other sources.


----------



## Alhom (Aug 17, 2012)

Okay, really kind of you.
So this article sucks...
thanks alot for your advices!


----------

